
How to set up adb environment variable in Mac OS X - darklrd
https://botskool.com/2020/05/how-to-set-up-adb-environment-variable-in-mac-osx/
======
ashishb
Shameless plug: use adb-enhanced a wrapper around ADB once you have setup ADB
- [https://github.com/ashishb/adb-enhanced](https://github.com/ashishb/adb-
enhanced)

